# Having Pixelation Issues



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

Our old DVR was having pixelation issues. We'd had it for quite a while and called for service. They sent a tech out and found that the satellite dish had slipped a lot so they re-aimed the dish. The pixelation continued but not as bad. He said it was probably the DVR that was going out... We decided to upgrade to the brand new Hopper 3.

After having our tech there from 8am until around 3:30pm installing and hooking everything up.... yep, we still are having pixelation issues... Not as bad but really? With this kind of technology? I could understand if we were having major weather issues, but it does it even during beautiful sunny, quiet weather....

Ideas???


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anglhrt said:


> Our old DVR was having pixelation issues. We'd had it for quite a while and called for service. They sent a tech out and found that the satellite dish had slipped a lot so they re-aimed the dish. The pixelation continued but not as bad. He said it was probably the DVR that was going out... We decided to upgrade to the brand new Hopper 3.
> 
> After having our tech there from 8am until around 3:30pm installing and hooking everything up.... yep, we still are having pixelation issues... Not as bad but really? With this kind of technology? I could understand if we were having major weather issues, but it does it even during beautiful sunny, quiet weather....
> 
> Ideas???


If your not satisfied you call them and get them back out there to fix it.

I had to get the tech out 3 or 4 times to realign my dish until I was satisfied.

I always carry the Dish Protection Plan so the cost to get the tech out is $15.

But since you had them install another receiver and you are not satisfied,keep bringing them out until you are satisfied.

Good Luck!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

The dish is realigned.
The LNB should have been changed to a hybred for the Hopper3.
The receiver has been upgraded.

What is left? Your cable from the dish to the receiver is the last suspect. *CALL DISH TO COME BACK OUT.*


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, I had Dish back out and this time got a tech who didn't seem to have a clue. He checked it out, and everything came back within specs. He did run brand new coax from the set to the main hookup... AND........ we're still having pixelization issues... If the dish says it's pointed correctly and all the lines are brand new.. what else can be done. Could it be the TV? It's a fairly new Panasonic TC-L37U22 High Definition set.. I'm outta ideas...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I stand by my original statement to keep bringing them out until your problem is no more,there is something they are missing otherwise you would not have pixelation problems.

Did they change out the LNBF?

Receiver?

You did not have this problem before and should not have it now,if you are still having pixelation problems keep bringing them out.

That is the only thing you can do,if you have another TV that would be nice to change out to compare,but there is something the tech's are missing. Good Luck!


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, I'll bring them back out... 

What is the LNBF? 

We did not have this issue until recently and yes, we changed out the receiver, upgraded to the Hopper 3 because after changing all the cables and connections except the one from the house to the original connection, he said it must be the receiver. So new receiver, new dish, new lines from that to receiver.... Even bought a 1 TB stand alone Hard Drive from them for storing recordings we want to keep longer in case the Hopper goes out...... Still pixelating. 

Came back out, changed the line from the receiver to the original connection... checked the positioning of the dish, all the connections... still pixelating.. 

Thought it might be our TV but it's doing the same thing on the HD TV that's in my bedroom. 

I've had satellite reception since 1999 and have never had an issue until the last six months. I sure hope they can do something since I came from cable years ago because we had such huge interference from the airport and all the signals that came from there. Sure hope it doesn't have anything to do with that...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anglhrt said:


> Yes, I'll bring them back out...
> 
> What is the LNBF?
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-noise_block_downconverter


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

LNBF is Low Noise Block Feed

Now you have tossed out some new information, your near an airport. Is your pixelating in pulses or appearing every 60 seconds? Radar microwaves can interfere with satellite signals Has the airport added any new radars?


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

Not that that I'm aware of... Not sure how one would go about finding out that kind of info either... But I had mentioned to the tech who was out the first time about why we went to satellite over cable and he wasn't too concerned about being in he vicinity of the airport... I'll ask CS if they are having other calls about pixelization issues in my area... they may or may not tell me..


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

As far as the LNBF, he put up a complete new dish to go with the brand new Hopper 3... I would imagine that would also be included as new, would it not???


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

Pixelization is hit and miss... not in any kind of timing.... some short and in one part of the picture some long and all over the screen... affects audio as well as video... but not in bursts or on a scheduled beat... Thought it might have something to do with weather but it does it rain and/or shine... :-(


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you see this only on OTA channels and recordings from OTA channels?


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

It's on all channels..


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If this is a Hopper 3 problem and not a over the air problem you should try getting this moved to the HOPPER FORUM. Do you have a new OTA Module or was it moved from your previous receiver? Use report to contact a moderator to move this thread.


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

So our guy was back out today and ran a test on all the technology... Everything checked out just fine and in fact we had over 70 on the signal most of the time.

He said there was ONE more line that had not been changed out and he would do that one. Don't know why they didn't do it the last time or the first time they were here.... But in doing so attached is what he found.... 

So far, so good... praying this finally fixes it... We gave him the cable for a trophy and he's taking it back to show his supervisors...

Yay!!! Perseverance!!!!!!


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

RBA said:


> If this is a Hopper 3 problem and not a over the air problem you should try getting this moved to the HOPPER FORUM. Do you have a new OTA Module or was it moved from your previous receiver? Use report to contact a moderator to move this thread.


It's not a Hopper 3 problem... it's a reception problem that started months ago. We had a different receiver and after changing things out they felt it was the receiver. So, we upgraded to the Hopper 3. It still continued. Per my last post I'm hoping they've found the problem...


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

As I said in post #3 cable was what was left. The forum you posted in is for OVER THE AIR (TV signals not satellite reception) and you do have a HOPPER 3 receiver so you may have gotten better help posting in the correct forum.
The problem you had is suck out because the cable was poorly connected. The cable pulled back out of the fitting basically removing the connection..


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

RBA said:


> As I said in post #3 cable was what was left. The forum you posted in is for OVER THE AIR (TV signals not satellite reception) and you do have a HOPPER 3 receiver so you may have gotten better help posting in the correct forum.
> The problem you had is suck out because the cable was poorly connected. The cable pulled back out of the fitting basically removing the connection..


My bad RBA..... when I first posted in the forum I didn't read the group properly... But thank you for your support, your observations and ideas... I'm thinking it might be fixed now and on that note I will say goodbye.... I am, however, going over to the Hopper 3 forum to see what folks are posting....  Thanks again...


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Just to add to possible solutions, for pixillation issues that I recently had solved !
1. The dish was not properly grounded. We added grounding strap and grounding wire to a buried rod. 
Then replaced the cable outside from the lnb to the drip loop connector . 
I have not had a single issue with pixilation since and it's been a good two months now !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok here's one. With my old hopper and hopper 3 now if it's rewound 1 30 second rewind I get pixelation issues until I either rewind some more or catch up to live. It has done this on all hoppers.


----------

